# Algorithms for social networking sites?



## gdebojyoti (Apr 21, 2013)

I am developing a social networking site for my college and I need some algorithms for it.
For example - showing 'N' recent "posts" from "friends", displaying "posts" with "comments", showing list of online "friends", etc.

Is there any site/ blog which deals with this? It will be great if the site also contains articles on things like 'tips' and 'best practices'.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 22, 2013)

You might wanna try coursera.org ....they have a course based on the algos for social networking sites


----------



## Desmond (Apr 22, 2013)

Do you have some rough design about what it is that you exactly want?


----------



## Anorion (Apr 22, 2013)

templates?

try webs.com


----------



## gdebojyoti (Apr 22, 2013)

Well, a couple of years ago, I had created a similar site. But it was just a personal project having a very few features. Tested it with a couple of friends. Things is that the algorithm for some of the parts was not very efficient, and it will use up CPU resources as the number of friends grow. In the end, it may become a nightmare!

Much of the design (the HTML part) of this new site has been done. I have also scripted features such as posting signing up, logging in, status updates, updating profiles, etc.

I am not looking for website templates. I just want to write queries for the more complex issues such that they the exert least pressure on the CPU. That's why I am looking for algos & hints which would prod me in the right direction.




abhidev said:


> You might wanna try coursera.org ....they have a course based on the algos for social networking sites



Tried it, but I didn't find any related course.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 23, 2013)

gdebojyoti said:


> Tried it, but I didn't find any related course.



sorry my bad...its on UDACITY


----------



## gdebojyoti (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks. I'll have a look at it.


----------



## RBX (Apr 27, 2013)

You'll be at ease developing the algorithms if you focus on SQL, and implement the algorithms in from of stored procedures, for example (SQL Server).

Displaying n recent posts simply requires sorting based on timestamp, post and comments require the same concept as threads in a forum.


----------

